# Three of my best !



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

Three of my best looking hoglets from 2011

Please visit us here: http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow they're gorgeous. I'm completely in love with the top one!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love all of them! The one in the middle is so cute.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm drooling they are all so stunning.
My sister in law is from Poland :} she never told me about
there being hedgies there.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

STUNNING! These babies are absolutely gorgeous!
Thank you so much for sharing these gems


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

im mega jealous. they are so cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all so stunning! But I am totally in love with Bleach. That white visor, those pink ears and that pink nose!!!!!! I want your hedgie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What little cuties!! WOW! Thanks for sharing & making us all jealous!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Sigh*. If only I lived in Poland, I would buy a baby from you in a heartbeat! Look at those gorgeous marks!!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I love the markings on all three!!

I wish the the ones with smudges on the face or the oppossum face were easier to get. It seems everyone has waiting lists for ones like that right now. They are very popular at the moment.

Very cute!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What is an oppossum face?


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a term I use for the all white face... I am sure that's not the name for that look, but it reminds me of them.


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! Your hedgehogs are all so unique!


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

So precious ! All three, with their adorable markings and amazingly heartwarming faces.. if only I lived in Poland


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hillybean said:


> It's a term I use for the all white face... I am sure that's not the name for that look, but it reminds me of them.


I get it  we have no opossums here so I had to look them up to check how they looked exactly.

It's really funny because I got my Loki so easy, and I know some spotfaces for sale. Here it is harder to get a colour like brown or cinnamon for example, others aren't that hard.


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you all for kind comments.

Please visit us here: www.facebook.com/jezosfera

You will find there many more photos


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,Was curious what do hedgehogs sell for there in Poland?
Here I've seen prices from 100.00 U.S. up to 300.00 U.S.
Just wondering.
Yours are the prettiest ones I've ever seen IMO


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

Price range for a hedgehog in Poland is from 90$ to 200$. It depends on colour and gender.
I sell mine from 140$ to 200 $.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know.
They are all so beautiful,much more than any other I've seen.
Still drooling. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That's quite expensive, here they are usually around 65 euro's which is 85 US dollars. Most expensive one I've seen so far was 115 euro's (150 USD). Seems they are more expensive in America, which is kind of funny cause we don't even have that much breeders here - but it's probably because not that many people know you can keep hedgehogs as pets.


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

I follow the philosophy that I sell animals at a higher price, it takes longer, but thanks to that I can provide them better conditions -> better food, clean & big cages, warm, ventilated and air-conditioned breeding room. The most important for me is to give them happy and healthy life at my place.

I think my animals and the way they look, says everything. 

All breeders should think about that before they start to breed any animal.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Because there are almost no breeders here (the same for possible buyers  ) no one here needs to get their money out of it, I've only seen breeders who really care for their animals so far. At least you don't get the breeding-for-the-money thing you see sometimes with other animals (dogs for example)


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

We "made" first het Double White this year


----------

